# Jesus María: Av. Salaverry - Campo de Marte



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Aquí comparto con ustedes unas fotitos que tomé de esta parte de Jesús María. La Av. Salaverry es una de las más verdes de Lima (aunque su mejor sector está obviamente en San Isidro). El Campo de Marte necesita un poco más de cuidado, aunque ya se ha venido haciendo algo, hay algunos edificios residenciales interesantes alrededor del parque, pero lo que más me gustó fue el Goethe Insitut, cuya fachada que siempre ha sido bien fría ahora luce adornada con grafitis.

1. Av. Salaverry, monumento Próceres de la Independecia









2. Av. Salaverry 









3. Hospital Edgardo Rebagliati









4. Casa en la Av. Salaverry









5. Municipalidad del Jesús María









6. Municipalidad del Jesús María









7. Detalle de un típico balcón limeño









8. Cerca de los Ministerios de Salud y Trabajo









9. Hermosa casa, antes estaba aquí el instituto Peruano-Ruso









10. Ministerio de Trabajo









11. Nunciaturia Apostólica









12. Goethe Institut









13. Goethe Institut y edificio residencial









14. Vista desde el Campo de Marte, a la izquierda el edificio de la FAP y al fondo el Centro Cívico









15. Detalle del Goethe Institut









16. Detalle del Goethe Institut









17. Edificio residencial frente al parque









18. En el Campo de Marte









19. Monumento a la Inmigración Japonesa









20. Detalle del monumento









21. Vista del monumento a Jorge Chávez









22. El edificio de la FAP









23. Campo de Marte al atardecer









Espero les guste!!


----------



## Laser (Jan 2, 2006)

Muy buenas tomas, esa zona se esta llenando de edificios nuevos


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Uy que bonito se ve Jesus María! creo que en toda mi vida habre ido un par de veces nomás, y eso! bueno el próximo año cuando vaya a la Pacífico estaré mucho más por ahí. Muy buenas fotos Pamei y en verdad se ve muy bien Jesus Maria. Creo que Vane se va a emocionar al ver su distrito jeje.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Jajajajajajajajajaajaja, este Sebvil, me da miedo como me conoces ah.... Pero es cierto, siempre me emociono al ver mi distrito, no serà nice como San Isidro, ni movido como Miraflores, pero es sin modestias tontas uno de los distritos mas bonitos de Lima, por su cuidado en àreas verdes. Ahora estàn quitando las antiguas casonas y construyendo edificios. Justo por mi casa han vendido media cuadra que se va a convertir en un gran edificio, si puedo le voy a pedir a los que la cuidan que pidan informaciòn, parece que va a ser algo grande.

Thx Paimei, hermozas fotos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas tus fotos!

La verdad el Campo de Marte podría estar un poquito mejor cuidado...sobretodo los monumentos.

Pero Jesús María está chevere.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me gustaron todas las fotos! jesus maría creo que es el distrito que falta ser conocido aqui en el foro y qué bueno que hayan puesto esas fotos, en serio me gustaron! felicitaciones


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

estan muy bonitas las fotos, buen aporte PaiMei!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos PaiMai, de partes de Lima, poco vistas en este foro. Me gustaron todas, especialmente la numero 14, que sae el Monumento a los caidos de 1941, el edificio de la FAP, y al fondo la torre del Centro Civico, esta como para una buena postal de la ciudad.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Jesús María es uno de los distritos que más me gusta de Lima, no tendrá la extrema modernidad de San Isidro pero su buena distribución de áreas verdes, orden y limpieza lo hacen un lugar muy agradable. 

Excelentes tomas PaiMei...gran aporte!!! kay:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Jesus María es muy bonito pero esta cerquísima al centro de Lima, eso podría ser un problema! el tráfico, la cantidad de gente, la contaminación, las marchas, los político corruptos cerca a ti! ajj jaja


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios! En verdad a mi también me gusta muchos Jesus María, creo que apesar de no tener el lujo de otros distritos, es uno de los mejores de Lima. Lo de las marchas si no sé como estará ahora, pero cuando yo estudiaba en el Goethe Institut, si era un problema, ya que ahi nomas están los ministerios de trabajo y de Salud, así que ya se imaginan... Bueno, con los varios proyectos residenciales, se está haciendo más apetecible para mudarse por ahí, espero hacerlo en unos años ;-)


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buenas fotos grax por compartirlas.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre las fotos ! ,, los primeros anios de mi vida los vivi en jesus maria ! , que bueno saber que esta como esta !! buenas fotos paimei !!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy bonito el campo de marte y sus alrededores, y las tomas están muy buenas.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Me gustaron las fotos, se ve bien la cuidad con vegetacion.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buenas tomas


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

calidad de imagenes y una zona verde de lima lleno de grandes sorpresas.

jesus maria se ve espectacular.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Jesus Maria es realmente hermosa, pero me disgusta ver que la gente no tenga respeto por los monumentos, casi todos estan marcados con frases y/o dibujos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

quiza a algunos no les agrade, pero el estilo brutalista en edificios de alguna u otra manera me encanta como el caso del edificio de la Direccion de aeronautica. Tambien edificios del boom de los 50s como el rebagliati y el ministerio ese que no recuerdo su nombre, uno de 13 pisos........

De esa zona me gustan sus amplisimas areas verdes, realmente un gran pulmon en la ciudad


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

PaiMei74 said:


> Aquí comparto con ustedes unas fotitos que tomé de esta parte de Jesús María. La Av. Salaverry es una de las más verdes de Lima (aunque su mejor sector está obviamente en San Isidro). El Campo de Marte necesita un poco más de cuidado, aunque ya se ha venido haciendo algo, hay algunos edificios residenciales interesantes alrededor del parque, pero lo que más me gustó fue el Goethe Insitut, cuya fachada que siempre ha sido bien fría ahora luce adornada con grafitis.
> 
> 1. Av. Salaverry, monumento Próceres de la Independecia
> 
> ...


Me encantaron tus fotos Paimei, las casonas de Jesús María y sus áreas verdes, sus edificios, tooooodo me gustó, hiciste un buen trabajo, vale, Jesús María parece q tiene algo especial :cheers1:


----------

